# Fish Combonation



## Unclefahaka (Feb 3, 2005)

I recently purchased a Jebo 362 R series. I am thinking once i get the fish tank cycled that I could put a porcupine Pufferfish with a Mandarinfish. The mandarinfish has a coy'ish nature. I know freshwater puffers are agressive. I was told by the lfs fella that saltwater puffers are a lot less agressive. I have seen at many lfs that they have a porcupine puffer with other fish like its nothing. 

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well I don't think you should do that... a mandarin fish is very sensitive... even a little aggression can kill it...


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

and mandarins have a very high death rate in tanks, especially new ones, a mandarin can surely out swim the puffer but the mess the puffer will create i really dont reccommend it, check out melevsreef.com for more info on sw and some article on mandarins


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats approximately a 27g tank (at least according to the sizes on the Jebo website) -- *WAY* too small for either a porky puffer (_Diodon holacanthus_ - they get big, over a foot long easily) or a mandarin (they need about 100lbs of well seeded liverock to provide enough food) in my opinion...

You may want to pick up a good book like Scott Michaels Pocket Guide to 500 Reef Fishes - it contains the min tank size and relative ease-of-care of most fish you will see in a LFS.

Then either a) decide which fishes you want and build a tank with them in mind or b) find fishes that will be appropriate for your tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

wow thanks for looking that up!!!!!!! YEAH WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY TOOOOOOOO SMALL! Both species should have around 75-100 gallons!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Mandarin fish aren't big but they need a lot of live rock to eat pods from... which means around 125 gallons


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

the mandarins need large reefs and you can't keep puffers in reefs they will eat everything. not a good choice.


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree with the above, we go threw mandarins at the LFS like there nothing, why the boss orders them is beyond me, we get a few that are doing excellent in our seahorse tank, they are being fed adult brine, nice and fat little guys, but most mandarins don't live too long because of not having an established tank.


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

In my shop, I do not sell mandarins to costumers with out large mature reef. I have a mated pair in my display reef, All mandarines have to be sprecial ordered for each costumer.


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds like a smart move! Nice to see such a young guy already haveing a business etc! Where are you located?


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

new york state


----------

